# Need help with names,starting with "G"



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Georgia
Ginny
Grady
Gretta
Gypsy
Gayla


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gabby
Gretel
Gurtie
Grace Gracie
Gwen


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GiGi
Gwennie
Geena
Gemma
Georgia
Ginger


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Georgie, Gigi, Ginny, Ginger, Gracie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love the name Gemma....thats what my daughter named her Vizsla, and Gemma is just a sweetheart!! 
Also like
Georgia
Grace
Gabby
Glenn


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried to come up with names that would go well with the name Titus. Since Titus is a Roman name, I tried to come up with some Italian names.

Gabriela
Giada
Grazia
Gaia
Greta


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godiva
Gretchen
Glitter
Giselle

I like Gypsy........


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Gloria
Gabby
Ginger


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I;m hesitating in bet:Griotte,Gipsy and Gheena but always open,for suggestion!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How about the Giselle?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gigi*

What about Gigi, Ginger, Grace, Genevieve (Gen for short)

The puppies are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Titus is a Greek name I believe?? So maybe follow with a Greek theme for your girl? 

I like Gaia, Gala or Geena.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How about Geisha. Not a Greek name but rolls nicely off the tongue and very feminine.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus is a the name of a roman emperor.
I do like Gaia,Gypsy and Godiva!.
Keep the names coming as i can't decide on one!.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Geneva
Gillian
Ghita
Gianna
Galen
Genesis
Glynnis
Genie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gia..........


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Titus is a Greek name I believe?? So maybe follow with a Greek theme for your girl?
> 
> I like Gaia, Gala or Geena.


Her name will be Gaia which is Greek.
She is 6 weeks old and will come home,around the 10 or 11 of April!.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

HovawartMom said:


> Her name will be Gaia which is Greek.
> She is 6 weeks old and will come home,around the 10 or 11 of April!.


Lovely and good job Lisa. Congratulations, exciting times ahead!!! arty:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

elly said:


> Lovely and good job Lisa. Congratulations, exciting times ahead!!! arty:


Yes,very excited!.
Most of all that I got the pup,I wanted!.


----------

